# Ayuda para como hacer el backup de un plc allen bradley



## 14pipe (Nov 1, 2012)

Hola a todos el que me pueda ayudar, necesito saber como hacer el backup de un plc allen bradley.
Gracias y espero su pronta respuesta.



Cable, coneccion de este, pasos para guardarlo en el pc. lo que puedan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

http://ar.rockwellautomation.com/

Servicios y Soporte

Saludos !


----------



## jann (Nov 29, 2012)

aque te refieres con el back up del plc, el programa,  si lo que quieres es el programa solo tienes que comunicarte con el plc que tengas  5, 500 o 5000 por medio del cable RS232 o ethernet si el plc que tienes cuenta con ese modulo.

antes de esto tienes que configurar el drive en el RSLinx, ahi solo tienes que abrir el software y dar clik en el cono de conexion uno que parece biborita, ah te aparece una ventana donde son los drive si es por serial solo selecciona el que dice Rs232 y luego en la siguiente ventana que te aparesca pon nombre para identifaicar tu drive, la siguiente coloca el puerto comm en el que estas comunicado y solo tienes que darle autoconfig y ya que te ponga autoconfig succesfull esta listo estas comunicado.


ahora abres el rslogix 500, 5 o  5000 dependiendo e que tengas y te vas a comunication y le das en how activate y seleccionas el drive del plc que hiceste ahora solo le das en el boton que dice upload y te jalara el programa puedes crearlo con un nombre nuevo si deceas.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 26, 2013)

estaría bueno que digas qué modelo de PLC te estas conectando... si es un SLC-5 o un L23E ....
Pasa el numero de catalogo o algo, porque no con todos es identico... y menos con el driver.


----------

